

Airbnb Allows Users to Share Parking Spots  - jasonmcalacanis
http://launch.is/blog/airbnb-allows-users-to-share-parking-spots.html

======
DanLivesHere
I live in NYC. My garage will revoke my spot license if I were to do this.

